# small case to house 2 handguns



## drmax (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello. I did a brief search and nothing jumped out at me. I have a full sized smith 9mm and a lady smith style taurus. This is mostly to keep from my young children and then accessibility. I have come across a couple different styles, but will state here, what I am after. I'd like something like the "stack-on" model, in which I would mount on a wall, behind my opened armour door. I really don't mind that the guns would be laying against each other, while in this upright position. (if this were my only option) I am not really sold on the fingerprint reader type units. I'd like a lit keypad, (when the keypad is activated) and then a real back up key, in the event of emergency. Hopefully somebody here with some experience can point me in the right direction. Wife don't want nothing stuck under the bed and I don't want to take up any more drawer spacer, or under any shelving. Not cutting into any walls either.
I do like the fortknox box, with mechanical entry. Would not need a light for this...just feel. Little heavy for a wall. 
Something with a simplex lock, would work. Thank you for any options. I just want to do this once, the right way. DM


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I am not familiar with the Stack-on models. I use two different pistol safes. My go-to pistols are in a Gun Vault. This safe could be mounted on a wall but it is not small. Access is electronic. You place your fingers into groves on the top of the safe and key in your code by feel. The door is spring activated and will pop open. You can also gain access using a key.
The other type that I use will be effective to keep your children safe but would not deter a thief. They are a simple steel box with with an inexpensive key lock on the door. These could also be mounted on the wall and run about $25 at Walmart, but are not as easily accessible.
Neither of these safes will protect against an experienced burglar stealing your weapons. To protect against this you need a real safe.


----------



## drmax (Feb 2, 2011)

*fort knox*



zebramochaman said:


> I am not familiar with the Stack-on models. I use two different pistol safes. My go-to pistols are in a Gun Vault. This safe could be mounted on a wall but it is not small. Access is electronic. You place your fingers into groves on the top of the safe and key in your code by feel. The door is spring activated and will pop open. You can also gain access using a key.
> The other type that I use will be effective to keep your children safe but would not deter a thief. They are a simple steel box with with an inexpensive key lock on the door. These could also be mounted on the wall and run about $25 at Walmart, but are not as easily accessible.
> Neither of these safes will protect against an experienced burglar stealing your weapons. To protect against this you need a real safe.


I've realized, I'll most likely go with the fort knox case. If I mount this on the wall, with control facing up, the lid would open towards the user, approx. 45 degrees. This is perfect, and I can then fabricate velcro strips on the opened lid, to hold pistol sleeves. This lock system normally never fails. I beleive it has a key for back up. Just wish it didn't weigh 22 lbs. I'll keep an eye open for something with less weight...however, this type of lock system is only on a few type boxes, that I would want.


----------

